

The 1 thing I learned from studying RMS' story.. - access_denied

..is this: if something you value gets destroyed, don't rage.  Instead, rebuild in a better way.
======
bisceglie
don't really agree. RMS has his quirks, sure. but he also has balls, and
strong morals. and he's a brilliant hacker. i find him a nice relief from the
passive aggressive personalities in the hacker mainstream... not to put myself
too much in zed or giles' camp...

~~~
access_denied
Hey guys, thanks for discussing this. I meant the original post in a positive
way. RMS lost something he loved: the hacker community around free software.
He re-started it with GNU and later assured it's further survival with the
GPL. I find this is a good reaction to a catastrophic event. To be more aware
of this possibility is what I learned.

------
CalmQuiet
uh... might be more interesting to know from _which_ RMS you learned this.
(lots of conceivable possibilities to choose from on the wikiped
disambiguation page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS>)

~~~
bisceglie
as terse and glib as this post is... i think it should be obvious he means
Richard M. Stallman... given the context, and that this _is_ hacker news...

~~~
CalmQuiet
Thanks for contributing to my continuing education. I just don't much follow
personalities behind the projects much and so didn't even get down to the
_people_ disambiguation, "Richard M. Stallman (often abbreviated in lowercase,
"rms"), veteran software developer and founder of the GNU Project and the Free
Software Foundation".

